# Michigan UP 3-Gun



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

21 May Michigan UP, Chassell area, Here is the video form last year


----------



## mopedman (Apr 26, 2011)

Were is this located. Me and few guys might drive up there from the Metro Detroit area to shoot some 3 gun on other courses then our local ones.


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

Chassell MI UP
flyer will be out Wednesday

http://www.portagelakeclub.org/


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

3-GunMatch
Six Stages of Tactical/Action Shooting
 8:00 AM EDT, May 21st, 2010
*This is a squadded match*. Squads will be finalized before the match. Safety brief and walk throughs will commence at 8:30 sharp.
*What to Bring: *semi-auto pistol or a revolver with a secure holster & mags, shotgun, and preferably a semiauto/tactical rifle. Limited 5.56 ammo will be for sale. 
*App. Round Count: *pistol-70, shotgun - 30 + 7 slugs, rifle-60
*Pre-registration is required: *Submit the attached application and match fee ($30) by May 11th. This match is limited to the first 30 Shooters to sign up.

- Free lunch for shooters; modest fee for non-shooters. 

*This is a Prize Table Match (by drawing). Major Match Sponsors so far include:*​ Snyders Custom Guns  (Firearm)​ Brownells​ *Other Supporting Sponsors Include:*​ Portage Lake Sportsmen, Inc​ Brunos Motors​ Joeys seafood​ ​


----------



## fmsniper (Oct 23, 2005)

Portage Lake Sportsmens Club​ 3 Gun Registration Form​ 
Name:_____________________________
Address:___________________________
Telephone:_________________________
Email:_____________________________

Entry Fee: $30
Due Date: May 15th Mail to: Portage Lake Sportsmen, PO Box 56, Chassell, MI 49916
Squading Request, if any (List Names of shooters): __________________________________________

We will be using the Wisconsin 3 gun rules found at: 
http://www.wisconsinshooters.com/documents/3gun/wisconsin_3-gun_match_rules.pdf

Division (circle one): Open Tactical Scoped Tactical Iron Heavy Metal


Notice: All Long Guns will need to be cased so bring 2 cases!!!!

Ammo will be available at the club for purchase if needed. (5.56 x 45 caliber and 12 or 20 gauge). 

For more information contact Jim at 906-523-5028 or Scott at 906-523-4335 or at www.PortageLakeClub.org


----------

